# AiO für R7 2700x



## HTimiH (18. August 2019)

*AiO für R7 2700x*

Hallo Leute

Ich suche eine qualitativ hochwertige(falls es sowas bei einer AiO gibt) AiO Wasserkühlung mit mindestens 50 cm Schlauchlänge.

Ryzen 7 2700x
Asrock Taichi x470
Seasonic Focus Gold 550 Watt

Vielen Dank


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Kraken x62 von NZXT oder Cosair H115 oder 150 Pro
Hatte eine Eisär die zwar qualtitativ sehr gut gebaut war aber schon nach einerWoche durchgehend laute Geräusche von der Pumpe gemacht hat.
Die Pumpe soll wohl baugleich mit der Be-Quiet Silent Loop sein,die ja auch öfters Probleme mit den Pumpen haben.
Evt. war zuviel Luft in dem Pumpen Gehäuse,aber von einer AIO erwarte ich ja das die wartungsfrei ist.
Ich bin zurück auf Luftkühlung und bereue es nicht.Meiner Meinung macht eine AIO wenig Sinn.Aus optischen Gründen Ok aber kühltechnisch ist ein guter Luftkühler auch einer AIO vorzuziehen.


----------



## hubihh (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Auch ich bemerke wenig Unterschiede. Wenn man kein grossartiges OC betreibt wirklich Überflüssig. Dachte da auch immer anders und werde meine H150i wohl wieder demontieren. Zumal die Grafikkarte dezent wärmer wird und die VRAM´s ja auch. Wobei das natürlich aslles im grünen Bereich ist. Aber kälter ist ja bekanntermaßen nicht schlechter. Und einen schicken Luftkühler kann man ja auch mit schicken RGB-Lüftern und Blenden wie die Noctua Chromax verschönern. Ist halt wie alles im Leben eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Ich habe die Fractal S36 mit einem 360er Radiator verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve kommt die CPU auf ca 50Grad und die AiO ist kaum zu hören.


----------



## azzih (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Nachdem bei meiner AiO nach 1,5 Jahren die Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben hat, würde ich dir persönlich für die Kohle eher zum Dark Rock Pro 4 raten. Kostet weniger, bringt vielleicht 5 Grad schlechtere Temperaturen ist dafür aber leiser als jede AiO Wakü die ich kenne und hat weniger Fehlerpotential.


----------



## HTimiH (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Ok eine AiO ist jetzt nicht das wahre, wie schaut es mit einem Komplettset aus ?

Dieses zum Beispiel
Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm Komplettset ab €' '184,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Kannst du natürlich machen wenn du da spass dran hast.
Da müssen sich die experten hier mal melden.Hab bis jetzt nur mal eine AIO gehabt und war halt nicht zufrieden.
Wasserkühlung macht halt Sinn bei extreme OC und optisch halt nice


----------



## HTimiH (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Danke für eure Antworten
Ich werde von einer AiO Abstand nehmen und mich wegen einer Custom Wakü beraten lassen, im Forum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. August 2019)

*AW: AiO für R7 2700x*

Ja genau mach das gute Entscheidung.


----------

